# Is this a big bear track?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Found this track hunting pretty deep in the back country on the general any bull elk hunt. We had to hang the bull we shot in a tree close to his tracks for a few days before we could retrieve it and we were nervous he might get the meat but fortunately he didn't. The bullet placed in the track is a .270 wsm to give you a size reference.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sasquatch!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Yep, right hind foot of a bruin.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

It's actually a yeti that came to visit sasquatch for thanksgiving.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> Yep, right hind foot of a bruin.


Good eye.

The bear is a 4 1/2 year old female, approximately 326 lbs, chocolate with a white throat. 8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Goob is spot on..

Looks like it may have a slight limp as well.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Goob is spot on..
> 
> Looks like it may have a slight limp as well.


Right or left side?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Appears to be the right side.. I cant tell if it's the front or back though. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Appears to be the right side.. I cant tell if it's the front or back though. :mrgreen:


Man, you're pretty good. I'm just not as sharp as I used to be.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That would be a "BIG" bear track!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Appears to be the right side.. I cant tell if it's the front or back though. :mrgreen:


It is actually the middle. Depending on which side of the hill he is on. When his gut swings from one side to the other it just throws him off a little. Looks like a limp, but it is not. :O•-:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Of course!... you're good. 8)


----------

